# 35? Rollfast Zep..



## Houndog (Sep 29, 2013)

How it started..This paint job was not near as good as pics allow....


----------



## Houndog (Sep 29, 2013)

Going for a Neo-Classic look...


----------



## Houndog (Sep 29, 2013)

Some decals


----------



## Houndog (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Tin machine (Sep 29, 2013)

*looking good !*

like it hound ,u will fall in love with these old bikes and they will be calling your name ! all over the country


----------



## Houndog (Sep 29, 2013)

Already have Tin..


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2013)

*looks familiar*

i like were this is going!!!


----------



## Houndog (Nov 30, 2013)

All done..


----------

